# Engineers Corner > Mechanical Engineering Double parallel crank chain

## udayk29

Plz look at the attachment.this is a double parallel crank chain.i want to know how will be the distribution of forces in the 2 connecting links,as the input crank rotates(for different positions of input crank).i think it depends on elongation which in turn depends on crank angle.(something to do with stress analysis)

----------


## riazulhussain

i want know

----------

